# Flaming Gorge: anvil draw ramp?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Just wondering has anyone ever launched at the Anvil Draw ramp? Is it improved? Just looking at a map I didn't know they had one there. I usually launch and Lucerne and have talked to many people there who fish anvil but they usually launch from Lucerne so I'm thinking the ramp or road isn't good am I right?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Nothing most vehicles can't handle, the road is graded, but dusty and gets pretty beat up throughout the year. The ramp is improved and there are bathrooms close by but it is in Wyoming and therefore you would need the Wyoming Mussel tag. They keep an officer on site most of the time just to check.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I've stopped at Anvil for some of the ladies while we are out fishing. It's a smaller ramp and there isn't much dock to tie up to. It's just one of those steel mesh walking platforms. Holmes Crossing has the same kind of setup. They are like the ones at Sheep Creek but Sheep Creek has two of them instead of just the one. They are not floating docks. 

The ramp and the road is just fine at Holmes Crossing. I would suspect that Anvil isn't any different. Very usable.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll add a little more to what Ton Def and Dodger said:

The road to Anvil Draw is fine, a little dusty. There's ample parking and restrooms. The T-shaped loading platform is small but adequate. When the lake is high it can be tough to load-up on a windy day. 

I kept my boat in dry dock at Lucerne every year for over 10 years, but I grew weary with the circus on the Lucerne ramp, especially on Sundays when I was coming off the lake. So I started taking my boat out of the storage lot and driving up to Anvil to launch. In addition, if it was really windy I had a tough ride to a good boat camping and/or fishing spot from Lucerne. Not so with Anvil, it was close to many coves that were out of the wind and had decent fishing.

If the Anvil Draw boat ramp is busy you can launch on the "point" southeast of the ramp, in the gravel. It ain't bad, all there was for a long time. Just drive over to where all the motor homes and big 5th-wheel campers are parked....all summer....and fall.


----------

